# Question for egg share recipricants



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi i just wanted to know what you get told about the egg donor? Do you get a choice of donors? I presume that they will try and match as close as possable. And also what do the donors get told about the recipricants? Do we get told age hight etc? What happends if i get chosen by someone have all the drugs and then the egg recipricant decides that they don't want to go ahead. Does that mean my IVF will be cancelled and i will have to pay extra? I don't have any doubts about es and I'm sure that who ever wants my eggs will be a very special person. Either that or crazy if you saw my 4 kids lol   . Only kidding they are 4 fantastic kids and if i can bring joy to someone that my children have given me i will. 
My other concern is that i talk to alot of women who do es at the same clinic i will be going to. They know when my appointment is and will know all about my cycle. Does that me i could be talking to my ricipricant without know it? I don't want to know if my ER gets a bfp and surely if there is a woman who has DE around the same time as me I'm gonna be wondering if they are my eggs. Not sure weather to keep away from that board till after my treatment?
Any feedback would be great.

Luv sally x x
Oh sorry about the spelling lol


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Sally,

I couldnt do egg share in the end as I carry the cysistic Fibrois gene but my clinic told me they always schedule you different times of the day,  so if your in morning to see them,  your receipient will be in the afternoon.  They try to make sure you dont bump into each other.

If you really would not want to know who it was and how it worked out (and I didnt want to) then it might be safe to stay of the board for your clinic,  just incase.

Good luck your a very generous lady.

Katie


----------

